# Icd-10 pain 2nd to concha bullosa



## debnance2@icloud.com (Oct 30, 2015)

My physician is asking for input on a few codes that we are struggling with in ICD-10.

We see patients who have sinus pain due to concha bullosa - the best we can come up with is G50.1 but we think there may be a better choice. Ideas?

Another would be our asymmetrical hearing loss patients - H90.5 cross-references but surely there is a better option?

Lastly is CP spasm, which was a problem in ICD-9 as well. As I researched it the majority seemed to go with M62.838. Any other ideas?


----------



## JenniferB7 (Nov 3, 2015)

Happy to help.

First, G50.1 for atypical face pain is the best ICD-10 code for sinus pain.  There is not an ICD-10 code for sinus pain.   You would list this as the secondary diagnosis after concha bullosa.  Just keep in mind that you do not code sign/symptoms codes when the sign/symptom is routinely associated with the definitive diagnosis.   Example, you would not code vomiting and nausea separately with the definitive diagnosis of food poisoning.

Secondly, there is no ICD-10 code for asymmetrical hearing loss (unfortunately).  The correct code is what you listed, H90.5 for unspecified SNHL.

With regards to your third question, "CP" can stand for many things.   


If you are referring to a carpopedal spasm, then your code would be R29.0.  
My ENT resource manuals indicate J39.2 for cricopharyngeal spasm.   J39.2 includes all of the following:


Bleeding of pharynx
Cyst of nasopharynx
Cyst of pharynx
Disorder of pharynx
Edema of nasopharynx
Edema of pharynx
Hematoma of pharynx
Lesion of hypopharynx
Pharyngeal dryness
Pharyngeal hemorrhage
Pharyngeal spasm
Pharyngocutaneous fistula
Pharynx or nasopharynx cyst
Pharynx or nasopharynx edema
Retropharyngeal tendinitis
Spasm of the cricopharyngeus muscle
Ulcer of pharynx

If you intend another term by "CP Spasm", let me know and I will research it for you.

Hope this helps!

Jennifer M. Connell, BA, CPC, CENTC, CPCO, CPPM


----------



## debnance2@icloud.com (Nov 4, 2015)

*CP Spasm - Better Definition *

I need to code cerebellopontine angle spasm. Really stumped!


----------



## JenniferB7 (Nov 9, 2015)

These are not the easiest to code.  

Your best bet would be to code for a hemifacial spasm, G51.3.    Cerebellopontine angle spasms are typically due to a tumor in that region.  If the spasm is being caused by a tumor, then you would code the appropriate neoplasm code, not the spasm.   Otherwise, for just the spasm, you would code for a hemifacial spasm, G51.3.


Jennifer M. Connell, BA, CPC, CENTC, CPPM, CPCO


----------

